# Caramel Popcorn



## Redtrk (Aug 15, 2011)

Here you go Dan! 

Feel free to add your choice of nuts if you wish. 

*Caramel Popcorn *

•	1 cup butter
•	2 cups brown sugar
•	1/2 cup corn syrup
•	1 teaspoon salt
•	1/2 teaspoon baking soda
•	1 teaspoon vanilla extract
•	5 quarts popped popcorn

Directions
1.	Preheat oven to 250 degrees F (95 degrees C). Place popcorn in a very large bowl.
2.	In a medium saucepan over medium heat, melt butter. Stir in brown sugar, corn syrup and salt. Bring to a boil, stirring constantly. Boil without stirring 4 minutes. Remove from heat and stir in soda and vanilla. Pour in a thin stream over popcorn, stirring to coat.
3.	Place in two large shallow baking dishes and bake in preheated oven, stirring every 15 minutes, for 1 hour. Remove from oven and let cool completely before breaking into pieces.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok Rick I hope you like the edit. Looks great! Thanks


----------



## Redtrk (Aug 15, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Ok Rick I hope you like the edit. Looks great! Thanks



Yeah that works! That's actually only after the first 15 minutes in the oven. It's on the third now.


----------

